# Pygmy Chain Sword



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Anyone know where I can obtain some of these? Either from someone you know or a store that has these in stocks at the moment? I didn't see any in aquarium west


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hotkitty said:


> Anyone know where I can obtain some of these? Either from someone you know or a store that has these in stocks at the moment? I didn't see any in aquarium west


Are you looking for Lilaeopsis brasiliensis or Echinodorus tennelus? Pygmy chain sword is a generic name and harder to identify correctly as such.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Stuart is one of the best go to guys for plants/ info on the forum. u r in good hands


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi stuart, the one I am looking for looks like Echinodorus tennelus just need a tiny bunch in the tank, nothing big


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

There are 2 variants of tennelus. A wide leaf strain and a narrow leak variant that often has pinkish hues. Gary (2x2wheels) had some a while back. PM him as he may still have some.

Good luck on the hunt.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Something like this: http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/img/Echinodorus_tenellus_2.jpg


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Rogers pets in Surrey had Echinodorus tennelus last week. I bought the 2 remaining bunches  They might be able to order more in. Give them a call. I bought 4 bunches from Rogers a month ago also. Ive done a lot of reading on this species. . Its usually grown in an emersed form so when its fully submersed in water all the leaves will fall off of it and re grow as submersed leaves if that makes sense. So dont think its dying after you plant it. It will bounce back. Very cool looking grass. Good luck with it.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Thats a long way drive for me haha. I guess I could check it out when I have the time, thanks for the tip


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pat has E. tenellus. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/cana...ricing-effect-july-15th-until-sept-1-a-47153/

Pest free too.


----------

